# θηροφύλακας ή θυροφύλακας;



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και οι δύο λέξεις. 
Ο *θηροφύλακας* είναι ο φύλακας που προστατεύει τα ζώα από τους λαθροκυνηγούς. Ειδίκευση του δασοφύλακα. Διαδεδομένες είναι επίσης οι λέξεις *θηροφυλακή, θηροφύλαξη, θηροφυλάκιο*.
Τα λεξικά μας δεν τις ξέρουν. Μόνο το ΠαπΛεξ αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει σε πάπυρο (με πεζό «π») ο _θηροφύλαξ_ και σημαίνει... κυνηγός.

Ο *θυροφύλακας* είναι ο θυρωρός ή ο φύλακας πύλης (πυλωρός). Χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για να περιγράψει τον θυρωρό κάποιου μοναστηριού ή κάποιας πρεσβείας («καβάσης»). (Και φυσικά για να περιγράψουν κάποιοι ανορθόγραφα τον _θηροφύλακα_.)

Ένα γράμμα διαφορά στα ελληνικά, ένα και στα αγγλικά:
*θηροφύλακας *= gamekeeper (US game warden)
*θυροφύλακας *= gatekeeper


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2012)

Διάσημοι θηροφύλακες

Διάσημοι θυροφύλακες

και μερικοί ακόμα  :devil: :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2012)

Καμία σχέση με _θηριοφύλακες_, όπως εδώ: :)


----------



## Themis (Jul 6, 2013)

'Ελεγα να αναφέρω κάτι περί θηροφύλακα στη Λεξιλογία. Δεν το βρήκα σε λεξικό, το γκούγκλισα και έπεσα -φυσικά- πάνω στη Λεξιλογία. Μήπως η Λεξιλογία έχει αρχίσει να ασφυκτιά μέσα στα στενά όρια του επιστητού;
Στο βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη _Ο Παγκόσμιος Μινώταυρος_ παρουσιάζονται συνοπτικά μερικές ερμηνείες της κρίσης. Ο τίτλος μιας ενότητας (σ. 36) είναι: Ερμηνεία 2η: Λαθροκυνηγοί στο ρόλο του θ*υ*ροφύλακα. Το λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται λίγο πιο κάτω (σ. 39). Είχε γλωσσική επιμέλεια το βιβλίο; Ναι, είχε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ο τίτλος μιας ενότητας (σ. 36) είναι: Ερμηνεία 2η: Λαθροκυνηγοί στο ρόλο του θ*υ*ροφύλακα. Το λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται λίγο πιο κάτω (σ. 39).


Άραγε σκεφτόταν ο συγγραφέας θύρες, gates, όπως σε αυτό εδώ το κλασικό και τις έμπλεξε με τις θήρες; (Όχι, δεν σκοπεύω να μελετήσω Baroufakis).


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> Στο βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη _Ο Παγκόσμιος Μινώταυρος_ παρουσιάζονται συνοπτικά μερικές ερμηνείες της κρίσης. Ο τίτλος μιας ενότητας (σ. 36) είναι: Ερμηνεία 2η: Λαθροκυνηγοί στο ρόλο του θ*υ*ροφύλακα. ...



Παροιμιακά, για το σωστό _Λαθροκυνηγοί στο ρόλο του θηροφύλακα_: Βάλε το λύκο μπιστικό, την αλεπού δραγάτη.
11-11-'11, με αφορμή τον Μπουμπούκο και τον hatchet man, τον Τσεκουρίδη, μπρρρ.


----------

